# Advice for first obedience class at 1 year old



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I'm sorry you had issues with the 1st class, it shouldn't happen. IMO attending another class (hope it's a different place with a better instructor) is the best place to face his fears. Be sure you let go of the concerns as well, if you are concerned he will pick up on that.
Hopefully this time you both can walk away free from the past and comfortable with moving forward. It's a good opportunity and wouldn't put it off but that's just me. I tend to have the "get back on the horse" sort of perspective. 
As far as being too excited... look at it this way, if his behavior was perfect you wouldn't be taking the class. It will be fine and is totally expected. Good luck, hope you will let us know how it goes.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Assuming that you have a class with an experienced trainer and it is not one of the classes taught in the big box pet stores which are sometimes taught by high school students (at least where I live) you should be ok. I have had a number of rescue dogs which I have gotten who have been over the age of 1 (one of them, Jack, was 5 years old by the time he went to his first class) and they have all done ok. The only dog which I was hesitant to take to an obedience class was Jack. He had been badly abused and frankly, had more issues than the New York Times when we first got him. In Jack's case I met with the instructor before the class and had a long discussion regarding expectations regarding the class and what could be expected from both the class and from Jack and I. After meeting with the instructor one on one I felt a lot better about bringing Jack into a class with many other dogs. It went okay in our case. Although Jack, because of his background, probably did not learn quite as well or as rapidly as the other dogs in the class the progress he made was (in my eyes, anyway) phenomenal. 
So if you have concerns I would address them with the instructor prior to the class. Reputable instructors want to see the humans and the dogs in the class succeed and will do what it takes to help make that happen. Good luck!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I would bring it up with the instructor. In our obedience class, the dogs have no interaction with each other at all, they are in their kennels when not working. This helps the dogs who are uneasy with other dogs getting close.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Please let your instructor know what has been happening with Cedar just as other posters have suggested. The instructor can then help you to having a more successful beginnings in class. When dogs are over threshold (over arousal) it can be from stress, anxiety, fear and even just excitement. Please bring super high value treats with you to class. Some dogs can work for kibble or cheerios (lower value treats) because the reward has been transitioned to playing/working with their owner. Many young dogs that have not had a lot of experience really need something super because there are just so many exciting/scary distracting things when starting a new class especially in a new environment.

If you can before the day of class get Cedar comfortable going to the the building. Work on getting from the car to the door when it is quiet/not active. The more practice/repetition of good episodes will help as going inside with all those other dogs will be very hard at first. Building that confidence will help.

When a dog is over aroused and a good indicator of that is the dog who will take treats/reinforcement when training will not in a particular instance. Such as seeing a dog coming toward him on the sidewalk. 

The goal is to not have the dog become over aroused. The best way is to find out the distance that Cedar can still work while dogs are around. 

As Cedar gets more comfortable you can then slowly ever so slowly shorten the distance so he can eventually work/train next to another dog. 

The instructor will be able to help you with this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think if you shift your goals from being dog-focused and turn them towards other things - it will help your dog too.

Obedience classes are geared towards getting dogs to work despite distractions and instincts. For the dog owners to succeed at having a well-balanced and sound dog who can go anywhere and everywhere with them and not be super dog-focused all the time, the owners themselves need to learn how to become the dogs whole world. They have to become more interesting and rewarding that the background noise (which other dogs are). 

My suggestion is to get to class about 30-40 minutes early and allow your dog to become acclimated and relaxed before you begin asking him for anything. A lot of dogs who have little to no exposure to group obedience classes tend to exhibit various stress and excitement behaviors (panting, drooling, wild-eyed staring, trying to smell everything, etc). It reduces the value of the toys and treats brought by the owner. No treats or toys are as high value as other dogs or people, just plain and simple.

The more time a dog spends at a dog training location - the easier it is for them to ease up on the dog behaviors and become more focused on their owners. <= It's a big reason why it's the best thing for new puppy owners to commit to 2 years worth of classes while the pup grows up. They learn how to behave and work in distracting environments and are easier to handle, particularly around 5-7+ months when a lot of the hormones started going into high gear.

As you are getting back into things with an older young dog - try to find a training location with a lot of room. And one that allows you to come early. You want to keep a big bubble around your dog and allow no visits on the training floor. And a lot of this is on the owner to follow through. Really focus on the obedience training. The manners and confidence (for the dog) will follow with dedication to training by the owners.

Visits between the dogs, focus on other dogs, too much of that while also trying to cram obedience training in kind sets the dogs up for fail... and sets the owners up for a lot of frustration when it comes to doing anything with a dog who is constantly zoning out and pulling at every person or dog in sight.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

So we went to the first class and got there almost an hour early. Some of the trainers and their dogs were there already, so we walked around them the park and got used to him looking at other dogs. The class itself had something like 20 dogs, and we stood really far away at the start, so I could barely see/hear what was going on, and Cedar was as usual very distracted so we practiced getting his attention. As the class progressed, I managed to get him to be closer to everyone else and to walk past them and do a recall/sit/stay etc. Although he already knows these commands, doing them with so many dogs around was exactly the thing he needed to practice. 

Sometimes he did get to meet other dogs, I allowed him a few visits after the class because he was just dying to meet people and also because I thought it might be good to have a few good experiences. If there was a nervous dog around and started growling at him, he would get quite agitated so I would distract him and get him away. 

All in all it went well!! Totally knocked out now lol.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats!! The 'first day of school' is always the hardest, not knowing quite what to expect, and it sounds like it was a huge success for both of you!!


----------



## tony.aantoniou (Dec 23, 2014)

Try discussing it the dog trainer at the class. Its always harder to train your dogs around distractions especially from other dogs.
Needs lot of repetitions to train your dog in such a situation.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

We just had our second class today. I'm trying to be thankful and happy that we can get to a class, and there is a kind lady who drops us off at the station after. But I can't help missing the place we went to for puppy class. It was a German Shepherd club, and you tick off 'Cedar and Ying' at the register, instead of 'Number 126'. Today, agility equipment was set up early before class, for the non-beginner group, and I let cedar have a go only to be told to stay away since class hasn't started. Since Cedar is a go-go-go sort of dog, there's only so long he can be told to stay still, and he's got to do stuff. This equipment would have been perfect to let him do stuff while getting used to the area. Anyway, we just make do with walking around and sometimes meeting dogs between practicing staying still.

I would have liked to talk to the trainer more, but we have to alternate between staying really far form all the dogs or give him things to do if we are near the other 20 dogs in our class. There was a dog who barked for a whole 10 min because he wasn't allowed to play with other dogs, and one of the trainers only thought to come over and teach the owner how to handle it after that long. His barking made Cedar much more anxious, and Cedar now wants to bark too, and so I have to handle that by walking away, distraction, and give Cedar something to do. I couldn't hear most of the class, and just worked on my own training, calling for attention and running through commands he knows. 

I guess it is really good to be able to practice what Cedar knows under distraction and is exactly what we need. But I miss Cedar's puppy class so much!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having difficulties, that things are not going as well as you had hoped, and you are feeling discouraged. Puppy classes are a lot of fun, and tend to be less formal and 'easy going' and quite enjoyable for every one. 'Obedience' classes tend to be more 'serious'/formal atmosphere, not quite as relaxed or as much fun, the instructors have set goals that they hope to reach with each group, within a certain time frame, so the 'pressure is on' for both teachers and 'students'.

I understand the disappointment of feeling like you are missing out or being 'left out', if you haven't, consider contacting one of the trainers to discuss your concerns, they should be willing to address your questions, and your concerns and hopefully work with you to make classes a better experience for you and Cedar. If you think you have missed out on some of the instructions they should be willing to help 'catch you up'. 

Try to set your sights on getting as much out of it as much as possible, you will both likely learn more than you think, focus on the 'good stuff', and don't forget to celebrate the successes you have had and will have, working with him in that environment.


----------

